# LED Pin Spot Control Box



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

This should be a pretty simple tut. Though I live in the Los Angeles area, it COULD rain on Halloween. I would hate to set everything up in the dry only to have it all destroyed by a freak rain. I need to be able to leave things out, even if it rains.

Following is a quick tut on how I intend to protect my power source and connections for my LED Pin Spot Lights.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

All Electronics, http://www.allelectronics.com/ , has these boxes in stock. (My dream would be to use Pelican Storm Cases, HA!) They look like they were originally used to house delicate instruments when they were sent back and forth for scheduled calibration. There is a dense foam inside which I removed and saved for a potential future use. Simply labed the box since I will have more than one of these out.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Also at All Electronics, I picked up some terminal strips and some terminal strip jumpers.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

And then jumped all the terminals on each strip. (I have also heard of these terminal stips referred to as chocolate bars. mmmmmm chocolate)


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I epoxied in some velcro to hold the transformer. I cut some blocks from the foam that was inside the cases and made risers for the terminal strips. I epoxied the blocks and strips into the box also.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I drilled two holes. the one on the left was then enlarged with an Xacto knife to allow me to pass a plug through it. The hole on the right is for the wires that will lead to the LEDs. When the holes are placed at the bottom, while in use, rain would have to travel uphill to get into the vital bits. Not sealed, but not totally exposed to the elements. (Pelican boxes sure would be nice. Sigh. But I have bills)


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Velcroed in the transformer. I am using a 5 volt, 2 amp transformer, this will allow me to run 6 of the 1 watt 10mm LED spots I have written up elsewhere. I then crimped on some terminals and wired the transformer to the terminal strips. I made a mark letting me know which terminal strip is the negative one. LEDs are polar dontchya know.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent the extension in and plugged it to the transformer. Now would just need to screw the LEDs wires to the terminals.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Done! Now to build the LEDs and hook 'em up!










Any comments or questions, let me know.
Mike

(Gift certificates to Pelican Case make wonderful stocking stuffers! ha ha!)


----------



## goneferal (Jul 2, 2010)

I really like that idea. Thanks.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

You're welcome. I love your name, cracks me up!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice! 

What is the specs (mA) for the LEDS and the transformer (VDC/mA) you used? How many LEDs did that transformer power?


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't recall the exact specs, but I think they are listed where I have a tut on building the LEDs themselves. Search under LED pin spots or under MikeBru.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*So now you have just given my hubby another excuse to KEEP all the little boxes he brings home from the radio station.... but that means I can suggest to all that you contact some of the local broadcast facilities and ask the engineering department if they have any throw away plastic tech boxes. There is a good deal of electronic equipment that comes to radio/tv stations in these foam filled plastic boxes (microphones, lights, etc) and often they are not saved. Recycling encourages us all to go Hallo-green!*

This is the sort of thing I thing you are talking bout...or this would work if you can't find any throw away ones. Prices range all over the place...
http://www.carrycasesplus.com/blow-molded-cases-c169.html


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Good to know of a source for freeeee.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks great!


----------

